# Sadly it is true. Acana Grasslands DID add Duck



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

ACK!! So glad you wrote this. I just switched to that two weeks ago because it was a food that didn't have any of the foods in it that Conner's allergic to. But he's allergic to duck. Darn! I guess it will be back to Instinct...


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

I know! I am so disappointed. More changes are expected to come with other formulas as well  We will try and see. Hopefully, things don't go crazy around here.


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

Just a heads-up -- anyone who feeds this might want to ask someone at the stores about availability. 
Several people on another forum that I belong to have said that they can't find Acana or Orijen right now, at all. There's supposed to be some kind of production issue. I don't know if it's connected to the formula changes or not. I don't use Orijen anymore, so I don't know anything about it - just passing along what I've heard.

You might want to check into it while you have some left for a transition, if need be, before you run low and may be unable to find more.


----------



## AmberDawn (Dec 26, 2008)

I also could not find anything on their website about the change in formula which I find disappointing that they would not update this and keep their customers aware. I didn't search too long so if I am wrong please feel free to correct me.
I just wrote them an email expressing my disappointment. However I did attempt to contact them about a month ago to inquire about the possible change and never heard back so perhaps my email will be pushed aside or ignored just like my telephone call.
I am truly disappointed.


----------



## jenlaur (Jun 24, 2009)

We just switched to Acana and we love it. I sure hope we don't start having problems no that we found a great food.......


----------



## tintallie (May 31, 2006)

I just bought a bag of the new formula for Acana Grasslands and it does contain duck from Ontario and lamb from Alberta (no longer from New Zealand). The Prairie Harvest (chicken based) formula also has duck in it and is now called Wild Prairie.


----------



## tintallie (May 31, 2006)

I found this information on a lab forum from someone who seems to have contacted Champion Petfoods.

http://www.lab-retriever.net/board/showpost.php?p=1964332865&postcount=28

http://www.lab-retriever.net/board/showpost.php?p=1964334380&postcount=34


----------

